# agility people: what contact method do you use?



## laffi (Jan 26, 2008)

I was wondering what contact method people use. 

With my aussie shepherd I have 2o2o but I am wondering about running contacts for my golden.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

laffi said:


> I was wondering what contact method people use.
> 
> With my aussie shepherd I have 2o2o but I am wondering about running contacts for my golden.


I've just revisited contact behavior with my guys and am re-training contacts. Murphy has always had a nose-touch to the end of the a-frame - I had consistancy issues and it essentially required me to babysit the end of the a-frame. Murphy had a sit on the dogwalk and I never had to work a contact behavior on the teeter.

Younger and significantly faster Teller learned a running contact - starting at 12 weeks on a super low a-frame and a flat board on the ground. I used Rachel Saunder's box method...and he never missed a contact until I took him to the national specialty and there was an a-frame on the fast gamble - he launched over the contact zone - so I realized that I wasn't getting the consistancy I really wanted, either that he didn't have the generalization, the muscle memory - or it was an indication that excitement and jazz caused him to make a mistake. I saw the missed contact before it happened and had no verbal way to remind him that I wanted him to hit the contact. 

I wasn't really feeling warm fuzzies with the running contact - I can't explain it any better than that - I need to trust my dogs on course - and while one blown contact on a FAST course isn't a reason not to trust him - I needed the warm fuzzies.

I don't want to ask either of them for a two on contact on the a-frame. I feel like it's too much on their shoulders - but that's just my feeling. So I'm retraining with a touch at the base of the a-frame and end of the dw board. I can get some lateral distance now by sending them to the target at the base of the a-frame (it's a paw touch on a mouse-pad). At this point it does look like a 2on/2off contact but I'm not asking them to hold it - come down, hit the target at the base of the a-frame and then off the equipment. 

So far I've been very happy with these contacts. I'm getting some "warm fuzzies" and the dogs both understand what is asked of them - or seem to. Too soon to know if it holds up in trial though...

Erica


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm not an "agility person", but we do take lessons. Our trainer has the goldens (and other big dogs) do a sit on all the "downhill" contacts, to protect the shoulders and elbows of the big dogs, until they are at least 2 years old.


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

We have a running contact. I can't stomach the idea of the incredible amount of concussion/torque that 2on/2off puts on elbows/shoulders.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

gabbys mom said:


> We have a running contact. I can't stomach the idea of the incredible amount of concussion/torque that 2on/2off puts on elbows/shoulders.


That's exactly why I went to the targetting of the ground at the bottom of the a-frame. Physically it looks like a running contact, but I have a bit more control of the contact behavior...
Erica


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

My little field lab Boo was trained 2-on 2-off on everything, but has a natural running A-frame unless he's going drastically slower or faster than his normal speed (so I just have to keep an eye on him, try to use my position/acceleration to influence his speed, and if I don't think he'll do the running I can tell him to stop in 2-on 2-off and he usually will).

I like the idea of Rachel Sanders' box method for the A-frame, and if it's trained and proofed enough it should be just as reliable as any other contact method. Running contacts are tricky to train without your own equipment or frequent access to the equipment, though. And for most dogs a 2-on 2-off on the dogwalk will be fine (unless the dog is practically going out of his way to slam his shoulders into the ground).


----------



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

With Sydney, I'm not sure I have much choice but the 2o2o. She's a heck of a lot faster than I can get commands out and her stride is longer than the zone. If I worked on my skills, maybe I could make it work but the 2o2o works well for us. Its not really done how "they" say to though... as long as she stops (or drastically slows down and gives me the "check in" look) on the contact zone and waits for the "okay" to step off the equipment, I consider that good enough. The teeter has never been much of a problem... she basically stands in the zone and waits for it to hit the ground (she doesn't slow down and runs out of plank before it hits bottom, but also loves the teeter so I dont have issues with jumping off either). The A frame, we have had some issues with missing contacts (or rather, barely made it). The dogwalk has never been a problem. 

BJ


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Storee is learning a touch command on the contacts. I had thought about running contacts with her but she's too fast. I may have her do a wait on the wall and dogwalk unless otherwise told. Bender had/has the right stride now that she just does running contacts. 

Lana


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I was bad and never really trained contacts... rookie mistake, what can I say? Now that we've resumed lessons we're working loosely with a 2on-2off, but my instructor says as we go along we'll gauge where his comfort zone is and may well end up with a 4 on the floor stop so it's more comfortable for him. As we're training it now the back legs are at or below the last ridge, but we're not taking the full obstacle yet, just targeting that position at the bottom. I really need to hit the hardware store and buy a board to use at home, but I can't spray paint it here at the apartment complex so it will have to wait until I make it up to my parents' house. 

Julie and Jersey


----------

